# My DIY yeast co2 system



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

So here is how i made my diy co2 system. the mixture goes into the orange jug, and then into my bubble counter/ filter. just so if anything from the jug doesn't make it to my tank.

sorry for the pic being sideways. hah


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you give more details as I really like your suggestion?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

what kinda info you need? you can see how it's made. Used airline and silicon to make it sealed. If you need info on the yeast mixture then I usually do 1 cup sugar, few tbsp of yeast, and 5-6cups water.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a couple of Gatorade bottles set aside for that very purpose. I added 2 barbed fittings to the lids to facilitate adding hoses.


----------

